# 08 2.0t Passat Wagon oil filter question



## mzaretsk (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all,
So i got around to changing the oil for the first time on my 2008 Passat Wagon. Purchased an oil filter that was specified by my shop's catalogue, which was a cartridge filter.
To my surprise, there is no canister installed, but a spin on oil filter.







The part number is W719/45. Google doesn't return anything meaningful.
Please, vwvortex folk, help me understand this. Thanks in advance.
MH


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 08 2.0t Passat Wagon oil filter question (mzaretsk)*

The "old" 2.0T had a cartridge filter as spec'd in most catalogs, but the new 2.0T introduced in mid 2008 MY has a top mount canister filter. If your engine cover says TSI on it, you have the newer motor.


----------



## mzaretsk (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for your response. How can I find out the part number for this new oil filter?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (mzaretsk)*

I found it at ecstuning. http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...nance
See the canister filter for TSI motors ~1/2 down the page. Looks like VW part#06J 115 561 B. Or call your dealer. They're also a good place to purchase, mine often sells filters for cheaper than parts stores anyway.
Side note, goddamn that's an expensive filter. Since people complain about $12 for the FSI cartridge filter, this will really cause an uproar.


----------

